# IP Messenger File Sharing Issue



## 108212

Hello Friends..
I am facing issue when transferring file between Windows and 
MAC OS throgh ip messenger.mac to windows file transfer working but windows to mac not working.please help guys....

Thanks....


----------



## spunk.funk

Maybe this will help. IP Messenger Help
If you still run into problems, contact their support. 
Are the 2 computers on the same home network? If so, just share the files on each computer through the network.


----------

